# Raleigh Nose Targeting



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've read about clicker training for horses, but have never actually tried it.

Looks like your pup is figuring out the targeting pretty quickly. Good luck!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow. Thanks for the Video. It helped me see what a good click looks? sounds? like. I believe I'm a bit slow on the click.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Very cute! I love targeting! Will you start moving the target around pretty soon?

So, I think missed why you have this pup. Are you doing a board and train? Or is she yours?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Very cute! I love targeting! Will you start moving the target around pretty soon?
> 
> So, I think missed why you have this pup. Are you doing a board and train? Or is she yours?


oh yes ...I really dont want her to get fixated on a particular place.....this was the second session...
Initailly, she was overly preoccupied with a 'moveable' target...wanting to mouth it...so I just used tape until she figured out I just wanted her to touch it not chew it...

She is a board and train pup...short timer...
No long term plans for teaching targeting....but I just love to teach it and its good for her little brain! So cool to watch them figure it out...


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

She is so cute and sooo smart!!!

Just gotta add that I loved hearing your son's accent, reminds me of my cousins who live in Plymouth.


----------

